

Xmas Game built using JavaScript - tonymilne
http://inlight.com.au

======
calydon
Works in Chrome, but can you get it to work in IE?

~~~
tonymilne
Yeah - unfortunately I ran out of spare time to do more thorough cross browser
compatibility testing, but decided to deploy it as it was so people could play
it before Xmas comes and goes.

